# Some more potential snowflakes in the NE



## Nick (Sep 21, 2012)

Via Famous Internet Skier's Facebook page:



> Over the next week the N/E is going to have two shots at seeing some flakes. The first chance will come Sunday night into monday morning. A trough swinging down and through the great lakes out of Canada will push east over our area saturday night, with rain clearing the area sunday morning. In the wake of that front, cool air will build in. h85 temps on the GFS have remained steady at -1 to -3 C. Therefore, any embedded low level moisture on the N/W flow will produce upslope precip in the form of light flakes. The air mass is not too wet so we're only talking about flakes in the air or at best a coating above 3000 feet. Notably the NAM holds the core of the cold air back to the west and blunts its progression across the north country on sunday. Looks a bit odd to me, so I'm going with the GFS.
> 
> The next threat comes wednesday night into thursday. A lobe of cold air will sink down behind a cold front pushing south out of canada. The 0z gfs today is much warmer than previous runs which had cold air at h85 all the way down through the catskills. REgardless, I like these two shots right now and think the are worthy of my close attention.
> - Lionel.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 21, 2012)

Interesting.  I'll be in Vermont this weekend so I'll let you know if I see any.  Better dig into the closet for some warmer clothes.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Nick (Sep 21, 2012)

Some more info: http://www.famousinternetskiers.com/september-snow-shots/


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 25, 2012)

I'll just put this right here....
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/abrams/october-snowstorm-1/78866


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 25, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> I'll just put this right here....
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/abrams/october-snowstorm-1/78866





That looks promising maybe out great weather forecaster from snowforecast.com will have an opinion on it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## WinnChill (Sep 25, 2012)

Scotty said:


> That looks promising maybe out great weather forecaster from snowforecast.com will have an opinion on it.



Hi Scotty--hey everyone.  Hope you all had a decent summer.  With significant run-to-run changes in that model, it's something I'm not getting too worked up about.  A few signals do not seem to favor much development at that point but we'll keep an eye on it.  

We don't have our custom discussions/forecasts spun up just yet but we're getting close.  We have some big news coming soon (by week's end hopefully) so I'll check back then.  

-WC


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 25, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Hi Scotty--hey everyone. Hope you all had a decent summer. With significant run-to-run changes in that model, it's something I'm not getting too worked up about. A few signals do not seem to favor much development at that point but we'll keep an eye on it.
> 
> We don't have our custom discussions/forecasts spun up just yet but we're getting close. We have some big news coming soon (by week's end hopefully) so I'll check back then.
> 
> -WC



Finally getting that new site?


----------



## WinnChill (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes--a little later than expected though.    But we have some other news coming as well.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 25, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Yes--a little later than expected though.  But we have some other news coming as well.




You can predict powder days with 100% accuracy five days in advance.  Wahoooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Madroch (Sep 27, 2012)

5 days is too long in advance-- too crowded-- give me 18 hours notice and accurate as to resort.... enough time to move the next days appointments, pick a resort, pack my car and drive up before the storm.


----------



## Nick (Sep 27, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing!! It's almost better that it's short notice.


----------



## WinnChill (Sep 27, 2012)

Madroch said:


> 5 days is too long in advance-- too crowded-- give me 18 hours notice and accurate as to resort.... enough time to move the next days appointments, pick a resort, pack my car and drive up before the storm.



That's our mission/goal Madroch.  Granted, it's tough to get too specific past about 3 days, but we really try to guide folks in the right direction and customize as best as possible.  Wait til you see all the features we have in store on our new site.  Other than some minor coding issues, we have everything ready to go...look for a separate thread on this very soon!


----------



## WinnChill (Sep 30, 2012)

Scotty said:


> That looks promising maybe out great weather forecaster from snowforecast.com will have an opinion on it.



Still keeping an eye on it--could be a little more favorable for some NE snow.


----------



## Nick (Oct 1, 2012)

1" of snow at Mt Washington today -- courtesy of the mt washington observatory facebook page


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 1, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
My coworker was in the Catskills this week and was shocked too see it snowing for few minutes, season is coming.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm going to hike to the summit of Mansfield this Saturday via Hellbrook. Keeping my fingers crossed for some flakes!


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2012)

Today --- may be some snow this Sunday evening


----------



## WinnChill (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm trying to get back to the weather charts now that we have the site up.  Yeah, a cold front Saturday will see falling snow levels...from about 10,000ft falling to about summit levels late...maybe some summit snow showers.  Another system should slide by late Sunday...snow levels should still be hovering around summit level that day too so mainly summit level chances again.  Even though we haven't started our discussions/details on our site for VT/NH/ME yet, I'll keep watching and pop in here for a quick update.  

-WC


----------

